# Poblado Coffi



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.pobladocoffi.co.uk

Just discovered a local roaster not far from me, has anyone here sampled their beans?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I have had some given to me a month or so ago.

considering that was 1 month old and pre ground it was actually good.

I was given the Rwanda Gashonga Washing Station.


----------

